# Colin McRae dies



## Chris (Sep 15, 2007)

> Former rally driving champion Colin McRae was killed and his five year-old son feared dead in a helicopter crash yesterday afternoon. The aircraft came down in Jerviswood, Lanarkshire, half a mile from the family's home and burst into flames just after 4pm.
> 
> Jean-Eric Freudiger, McRae's agent, said the 39-year-old driver had been piloting the helicopter himself. Also on board were believed to be his son Johnny, another adult and another child. Police said there were no survivors.
> 
> ...



Rally champion Colin McRae dies with son in helicopter crash - Times Online


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just heard about this T___T sucks the big one.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 15, 2007)

Steve Irwin, James Brown, Pavorotti and now Colin McRae?!

Not to mention his son and two other people!

Holy shit... 

RIP


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate news like that 


rip.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 15, 2007)

I think i hate helicopters... ugh

R.I.P.


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy shit!

That really sucks, Colin Mcrae was one of my idols when I was younger, I used to watch the WRC all the time, and Mcrae is definatley one of the most talented drivers I've ever seen in the sport.


RIP


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2007)

RIP


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh shit. I get up early this morning to watch the Belgian GP and find this news. 

Not much more to say than the team of him and Nicky Grist were one of the greatest pairings anyone will ever see in WRC history. He's definitely going to be missed.


----------

